# Giordana Crossroads Classic - 9 Days of Crit Racing



## DonKing (Jul 2, 2008)

8th Annual Giordana Crossroads Classic
Nine-Day Criterium Event
Nine days of bike racing in nine different North Carolina Cities
July 25 – August 3, 2008 
www.crossroadscyclingclassic.com 
$55,000+ Purse

Charlotte Sports Cycling is proud to announce we have teamed with several NC based cycling teams and sponsor Giordana Cycling Apparel to bring nine days of criterium racing to the Piedmont and Foothills of North Carolina. The eighth annual event will feature nine criterium races held July 25 – August 3 and will visit nine different North Carolina cities: Taylorsville, Lenoir, Morganton, Mocksville, Concord, Salisbury, Statesville, Harrisburg, and Winston-Salem. This exciting nine-day race brings an incredible amount of energy to each downtown as professional and amateur cyclists alike will fill the streets with color, excitement, and speed as the racers battle in the daily criterium events. 

Charlotte Sports Cycling President, Neal Boyd says, “The Cities have really embraced the cycling event and provided a tremendous amount of support for the nine-day race”The nine-day event will kick off Friday evening July 25 in the quaint Town of Taylorsville, NC. Taylorsville, nestled in the Foothills of North Carolina, will be entertained by the first ever bike race to travel the streets of the community. The Giordana Crossroads Classic will stay in the Foothills of NC with events in Lenoir on Saturday evening and Morganton on Sunday. 

Monday will give the cyclists an opportunity to rest and gear up for six consecutive days of racing. The racing will resume in the beautiful Downtown of Mocksville, NC with a criterium event that raises money for the United Way. Wednesday, Crossroads promoters are bringing back a classic course with an event in Downtown Concord. The .4 of a mile course is flat and super fast race venue. 

Thursday evening, the Giordana Crossroads Classic will make its way to the City of Salisbury with one of the most unique courses during the nine-day event. The course in Salisbury is a “figure-eight” loop that is exciting for the race participants and spectators. 

The City of Statesville will play host to the cycling community on the second Friday evening during Crossroads. Statesville is the only City to host an event all eight years of the Giordana Crossroads Classic. Harrisburg, NC will host its first ever criterium event in the Town Center Plaza on Saturday. Town Center Plaza is beautiful mixed use development in the center of Harrisburg. The Giordana Crossroads Classic is anchored by the Hanes Park Classic NRC race in Winston-Salem, NC. 

The Hanes Park Classic has been a staple on the southeast racing calendar for many years and is in its second year on NRC calendar. Professional men will race for $15,000 and the women will race for $7,500.
July 25 – Taylorsville, NC
July 26 – Lenoir, NC
July 27 – Morganton, NC
July 29 – Mocksville, NC
July 30 – Concord, NC
July 31 – Salisbury, NC
August 1 – Statesville, NC
August 2 – Harrisburg, NC
August 3 – Winston-Salem, NC

The beauty of the Giordana Crossroads Classic is all events are within a short drive of the next race. We, here are Charlotte Sports Cycling, tried to organize an nine-day event that any and all cyclists could afford, lots of great racing within a short drive. For start times, race categories, registration, course maps, directions, hotel rates and all other pertinent information, visit
www.CrossroadsCyclingClassic.com


----------

